# Hog hunt, Shotgun or Muzzleloader?



## pmsavannah (Jun 10, 2010)

Which weapon would be better to hunt hogs with?  Shotgun or muzzleloader?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jun 10, 2010)

Dogs


----------



## gin house (Jun 10, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Dogs



x2  cant stand the bordom of waitin on em.


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 10, 2010)

good one...
smoke pole is good so is shotgun...I would use the copper plated 00 instead of lead...it makes pass through shots where lead shot sometimes only penetrates an inch or so


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 10, 2010)

I like shotgun. With slugs.

Agree with jester on the lead buckshot. Hit one square on shoulder
with 00 lead, it barely even flinched. Hightailed it outta there. No blood or anything. This was at about 15 yardd or so.


----------



## hogrunner29620 (Jun 10, 2010)

i like a couple bay dogs baying then my catch dog gets there and a boar hog has a 60lb pitbull ear ring!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 11, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> I like shotgun. With slugs.
> 
> Agree with jester on the lead buckshot. Hit one square on shoulder
> with 00 lead, it barely even flinched. Hightailed it outta there. No blood or anything. This was at about 15 yardd or so.



Those copper plated slugs are bad news too...those Dixie Tri-Ball loads are straight nasty...i have seen 1 ball make a pass through the size of your thumb @ 50 yds on a 300+ lbs sow...got a nasty bite on the shoulder too..and i am not real recoil sensative...take that back a .458 Lott has more than i will ever try again in a Rugar #1


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 16, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Those copper plated slugs are bad news too...those Dixie Tri-Ball loads are straight nasty...i have seen 1 ball make a pass through the size of your thumb @ 50 yds on a 300+ lbs sow...got a nasty bite on the shoulder too..and i am not real recoil sensative...take that back a .458 Lott has more than i will ever try again in a Rugar #1



Those 3" Dixie Tri-Ball rounds have about the same recoil as a turkey load or Winchester 3" #1B load.  I wouldn't want to fire off a dozen quickly, but for a few shots on game ...


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2010)

i don't feel that same recoil with a 3 1/2" turkey load in my Benelli with a recoil reducer as i do from a Tri-Ball load..and i shoot the Tri-Ball from IM not full


----------



## jagddog (Sep 17, 2010)

buckshot! he was one of the best dogs i've ever owned and i've never owned a dog named muzzle loader, but with a name like that, i'd give him a chance.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 20, 2010)

*3" or 3.5"*



Jester896 said:


> i don't feel that same recoil with a 3 1/2" turkey load in my Benelli with a recoil reducer as i do from a Tri-Ball load..and i shoot the Tri-Ball from IM not full



Do you use the Tri-Ball 3" or 3.5"?   If you use the 3" are you getting triangular patterns?  Some guns are great with 3" in 3.5" chambers and others do better with a chamber length/shell length match.

The Benelli bores run .725" and IM Trulock chokes have an exit diameter of .700"    Remington bores run .730" and a Trulock Full are .700" E.D. so you are close to what I run in the Remington SuperMag.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 20, 2010)

Shotgun and copper buck to get the most meat. If you want that eat edable leave the dogs at home. Ferral hogs have a strong enough taste without getting them all hot and bothered before the kill.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 20, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> I like shotgun. With slugs.
> 
> Agree with jester on the lead buckshot. Hit one square on shoulder
> with 00 lead, it barely even flinched. Hightailed it outta there. No blood or anything. This was at about 15 yardd or so.



Was that with  a .410, or a 12 guage/  The pigs I have shot with Buckshot were DRT!

Anywho, I would definitely go with the Shotgun instead of a muzzle loader.........dont like the idea of one shot,  then trying to reload while your heart is pumping and the pigs you did NOT see start to show up


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 20, 2010)

jagddog said:


> buckshot! he was one of the best dogs i've ever owned and i've never owned a dog named muzzle loader, but with a name like that, i'd give him a chance.





the Tri-Balls i have right now are 3" so i can shoot them from either one of my Benellis..i agree with the triangle patern...i haven't paterned one but that makes sense with what i see


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 22, 2010)

*choke and Tri-Ball Buckshot*

With Dixie Tri-Ball Buckshot, if you get a pattern with two center hits and one pellet several inches out, you are probably running too tight a choke. The goal is a tight triangle pattern.  

The deer in this picture was hit on the run at 40 yards, first pattern was low, the second - see the picture!


----------

